

Basic questions and answers for GNU Guile from the perspective of a Pythonista - pmoriarty
http://draketo.de/proj/guile-basics/

======
lifeisstillgood
Has anyone any experience using this in place of emacs lisp? Wikipedia seems
to suggest it is actually possible?

~~~
pmoriarty
I have not. But you may be interested in these:

[1] -
[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacs](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacs)

[2] - [http://lwn.net/Articles/615220/](http://lwn.net/Articles/615220/)

[3] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8449488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8449488)

[4] -
[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacsTodo](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacsTodo)

